# "Up in the Air"



## PRR 60 (Dec 28, 2009)

This is a really good movie about detachment, loneliness and obsession, but it has a special ring to it for anyone who even remotely fancies themselves as a frequent flier. Ryan Bingham (Clooney) is the ultimate frequent flier (300+ days on the road and 330k miles per year) who has his travel routine down pat. I saw so many of my own packing and security prep procedures that I just had to laugh out loud. The suggestions of how to pick the fastest checkpoint (never go behind old people or families with strollers) were dead-on. When Ryan and Alex (Farmiga) were breaking the ice (so to speak) by comparing mileage totals and elite program cards: priceless.

This movie has a lot to say that has nothing to do with air travel. But if you like air travel, and the pure sport making the system work to your advantage, this movie will have a little extra for you. Extra added attraction: try to name the airports.


----------



## Phila 30th St (Dec 29, 2009)

I was very impressed with this movie, giving a 3.5 out of 4 stars.

Airports noticed: MIA, STL, DTW (including old L.C. Smith Terminal), OMA and LAS


----------



## saxman (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah I saw this movie. It was cool to see lots of on location shots of airports that I know! I guess us AGR junkies can also relate. We know how to work the system when it comes to collecting and using points.


----------

